# Pyraminx Weekly Race to Sub-X



## ThatGermanDuck (Jul 5, 2016)

Every week a Pyraminx race to whatever time you choose! If for example you want to get an Ao12 of sub-8 and if you do accomplish that you will graduate for that week! I will also post the fastest times for every week!



***I will provide the scrambles off of csTimer.net***​


----------



## ThatGermanDuck (Jul 5, 2016)

Round 1 Scrambles:

*1) *R L' B' L U' B' L' R r
*2) *L' U B' L R B' R' U' l r
*3) *U R L U B' L U L B l b' u
*4) *U L' B' U' L' U' L' B l r b u
*5) *R L U L R' B U B b' u'
*6) *U B R L B' R' U' B L' l' r'
*7)* L' R' U' L' U B' L B l r'
*8) *U B R B U' R' U L' l r b'
*9) *B' R' L' R' L' U R' U' r b u
*10)* U B U' R U' L' U L' B b'
*11) *L B' U' B R L U B r' b' u'
*12) *L U' R U B R B R l' b u
****Ends July 12th****


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Pyraminx Race to Sub: 15*
*Average of 12: 17.26*

*1. *14.89
*2.* 18.45
*3.* *(*23.04*)
4. *19.39
*5.* 16.13
*6.* 12.11
*7. (*9.11*)
8.* 19.50
*9.* 16.11
*10.* 19.67
*11.* 18.76
*12. *17.52


----------



## ThatGermanDuck (Jul 6, 2016)

*Round 1 Pyraminx Race to Sub-11
Ao12: 10.76

1) *11.48
*2) *9.77
*3) *10.26
*4) *9.24
*5) *11.92
*6) *8.93
*7) *(6.15)
*8) *11.27
*9) *12.19
*10) (*17.65)
*11) *11.19
*12) *11.33

Misexecuted last layer on #10


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 23, 2016)

when will the next one start?


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 30, 2016)

4.86
4.76
5.82
6.09
4.36
4.68
4.54
5.09
5.07
4.68
6.19
6.46

ao12 = 5.18

race to sub 5.5


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 30, 2016)

Race to sub-3.5:
Average: 3.69
First solves of the day; pretty good I guess. 
*
1) *4.54
*2) *3.70
*3) *3.59
*4) *4.78
*5) *3.72
*6) *4.26
*7)* 3.48
*8) *3.34
*9) *4.23
*10)* 2.53
*11) *3.31
*12) *2.68


----------

